# Missing my old dogs!



## LibbysMom (Jan 15, 2008)

The last few days I have been missing the dogs we had growing up for some reason. I went digging up pictures and wanted to show someone and I know that you all never get tired of seeing doggy pics. I wish I kept better track of when they went to the bridge but I guess I just didn't pay much attention to dates and my mom has had a stroke and always asks me for dates and I'm sure my Dad wouldn't remember. So I'll give you a little background on them and a guess when they went to the bridge. I wish I knew better 

First is Zelda. She was a Golden Mix. Never knew with what but we think Collie. She was a TALL girl and was really pretty. My mom got her off "death row" and I was pretty young, I'm not sure that I was in Elementry school yet. Zelda had been returned to the shelter 3 times and was under a year old. Her tail had been docked and she had been pretty badly abused. She did not like men at all but in the end my dad was her favorite person. For a while we couldn't lift hands, hug, or do any hammering around the house because she could not tolerate it and would either attack or cower and hide (then proceed to growl and bark). But in the end, she is still the dog I measure all dogs too and she was the greatest. She was the "wise sage" of the family. I can't remember how old I was when we put her down but I had to be about 14 because Zelda was approx 13. So 1995 would be when she went to the bridge. My mom had been holding off on taking her to the vet because her Zelda was still very aware as to what was going on and her mind was ok but on labor day (again I'm guessing 95) she couldn't get up at all and an abcess on her leg burst and we couldn't control the bleeding. We had to take her to the ER vet and that was such a hard day. And to think when we first got her I used to beg my mom to take her back because I was covered in scratches from her. Here are some pictures of our beautiful girl. 

Me, Zelda, and my Dad. I'm guessing 1990 at the latest. 


















Next is Ziggy. He was a Bichon. My dad had given my mom a Cocker Spaniel in 1980, right before they were married and he had passed away when I was younger (probably 91) and Zelda just wasn't doing well. My mom wanted another small dog so we looked into Bichon Rescue. We went to look at one dog and she was a puppy mill rescue and she just wasn't going to work out and out of the kitchen comes an escapee. He literally bounded out of the kitchen and jumped right on my dads head. Then he went and peed on the floor. My parents said that we'll think about getting "mopsey" and then one day my dad came home with him. We changed his name to Ziggy and he was instantly part of the family. He died way too young. He got sick all of a sudden and my parents took him to the vet and he had liver cancer and it was spreading rapidly. We said our goodbyes and then he went to join Zelda and yo-yo (the cocker) at the bridge. I only think he was about 8. 



















Then Alex- at one point we had Alex, Ziggy, and Zelda at the same time. My mom had a co-worker who's son had a Golden and he had recently gotten divorced and poor Alex wasn't getting the time or attention he deserved so the man did what he knew was best and found a new home for Al with us. My mom didn't tell my dad either :doh: but what's one more? I remember coming home from school and there being 2 goldens running around. Later that night when my dad got home they both greeted him (seperatley) and it took him a second to realize that it wasn't Zelda LOL. He was a gentle GENTLE sole. The sweetest dog ever. I want to say Alex went to the bridge in or around 2000. 










And then there is Boo. Boo was just put down a few months ago. We got her from a family that had been keeping her outside. She was a trained hunting dog and very VERY smart. I don't think my parents know what they were getting themselves into. Even up until her last days, she was too smart for her own good. We got her when she had just turned 2 in Oct 1998. She was a good dog. She had a rough last few months and I just think she got old. Here are some pics of her and Alex before Alex went to the bridge. Boo looks so young in these pictures. She looked so sad the last few months and I'm glad I found these pictures to remember her more like this.  



















And as far as I know, Mookie is still around but he was an important part in my life too adn I've been missing him lately as well. We had to find him a new home when my mom started getting really sick. She was his main handler and he wasn't getting enough time out of his cage and he was starting to bite and just mean. We got him when I was 3 and he was just finished being hand fed. He was a baby. We basically grew up together. I was 15 when we re-homed him. Here is a pic of me and him when I was about 4 or 5 (89ish).










I know that was REALLY long but I needed to share the stories and pictures with someone. I already feel better sharing my love for my old pets wit you all.


----------



## ErinJ (Jun 19, 2008)

Thanks for sharing!
I don't know why, but today has been a tough one for me too, I really miss DJ, my first dog that was "just mine." I lost him last year, and it still hurts every day. He was part of the family.


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

great stories and pics! it's good to remember them!


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

That's a good way to remember them! What a tribute!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

A lovely tribute to all of your loved ones


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

awwww that was a really sweet tribute to all your loving pets. thanks for sharing!

Debbie & mason


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks for all the great pictures! You are lucky your mom and dad are such dog lovers and that you grew up with goldens! They were all beautiful and brought back memories of our goldens at the Bridge. I hope my girls have memories like you do!
I feel so old, 1990 seems so recent to me! LOL!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Thanks for sharing that. I really ought to go back and do that myself.


----------



## Lady Di (Feb 22, 2008)

That was beautiful and I enjoyed every word and photo. Thank you for sharing that with us. I might just have to pull out some photos of our gang.


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

What a touching post. I know those precious babies had wonderful lives with you. We do miss our bridge babies still. They become a part of who we are.. Play youthfully at the bridge sweet puppers.


----------



## LibbysMom (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I really appreciate it. I miss them all the time but for some reason the last few days I've been missing them a little more. I think it's because we've been going back and forth about getting another puppy and I always had more then one growing up so I always think Libby would enjoy being a friend but at the same time it seems like she enjoys being an only dog since she loves attention. And I see a little bit of all of my childhood goldens in her. My parents currently just have one Golden and one lab and they've been pretty lonely since their friend (Boo) was sent to the bridge but they light up when Libby goes to visit. 

Thanks for all the sweet comments. It felt good writing it all out and sharing the pictures with all of you and it means a lot to me that others understand how I feel.


----------

